# Green Cloudy Water, How do I clear it?



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 10 gallon tank that has sand bottom and is planted with a few live plants. It has a Gold Gourami and a Blue Paradise Gourami and a small Blue Crayfish right now. The tank was fine for the first few months but then just until recently the water has become very green. After a water change of about a third of the tank the water is clear for just under a day. After that it goes back to being completely green. I can't stand it anymore and I was wondering if there is some chemical to clear it up, or maybe a type of filter to get it all out. I was thinking it was algae floating in the water but I'm no expert. I heard of using a UV filter, but again, I have no idea. The pH is around 7 and the ammonia and nitrates are at 0 ppm. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Sounds like green water caused by algae bloom. I am unfortunately familiar with this problem. Check this out:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=7212&page=1&pp=10
http://www.aquariaplants.com/cloudygreenwater.htm
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5087
Should cover most of what you want to know, good luck


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

accu-clear by aquarium phamicuticals worked for me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You aren't leaving the lights on all the time, are you?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

No they are on for about 8 - 10 hours. Is that too long? I know having too much light would be a problem, but in all my tanks they are on for that long, if not longer.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No, thats a good length of time. As for the accu-clear, it fixes the results, not the problem. Fix the problem and the greenwater will not come back.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

If I do a blackout will the fish be ok for 3 days without feeding them? I think that's a little too long to go without feeding, should I move them to a different tank because I don't really have that option as of right now. Can I do anything else to clear it up?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish can easily go 3-4 days without food.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

Would this also be advisable for a Blue Crayfish... can I not feed him for 3 days?


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Would this tank happen to sit near a window?


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

No it doesn't. The room is well lit but it doesn't sit in direct sunlight.


----------

